# power kraft value



## Calixt0 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello I'm looking at buying the below lathe.. Not sure what the value would be?  what should I look at beyond the obvious of nicks in the ways and does it turn on?  what size motor?  ... any advice would be highly appreciated?


----------



## T. J. (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, look for nicks or obvious wear in the ways. Some nicks near the headstock are common and aren't necessarily a deal breaker. Run the carriage, cross slide, and compound through their full length of travel. If you can, turn it on. Engage the gear train and run it in every gear to make sure the quick change gear box is in good shape.  A 1/2 HP motor is appropriate for that lathe. The motor should have a two step pulley for a v- belt.

Value is largely dependent on how much tooling comes with it. All I see in the pic is a three jaw chuck, a drill chuck in the tailstock, a carriage stop, and a quick change tool post with one tool holder.  Hopefully, those drawers have some more tooling in them. Look for other chucks, tool holders, centers, faceplate, steady rest, follow rest, cutting tools, etc. All of that stuff can be purchased later, but can add up to a lot of money.

The nice thing about these machines is that Logan Actuator still provides some information and replacement parts for them. Start here:

http://www.lathe.com/toc.htm


----------



## tq60 (Jun 20, 2017)

Check out the back gear on that rascal.

The knob to the left of the label pulls in and out to shift back gear.

There is a retainer that holds it in place that does not always and it can slip out causing folks to shove in while running breaking off teeth.

Sometimes folks lock spindle by placing in back gear without unlocking bull gear then a making chuck jaws resulting in same result.

Check for way wear by moving carriage to where the cutter would be about 3 inches from face of chuck then tighten carriage lock until carriage moves with sone drag then move carriage towards tailstock until it sticks.

This indicates the wear pattern in the bed.

Run lathe in every speed including back gear and do same with gearbox.

Take a chunk of round stock and make a cut.


Many more common tips but those are obvious ones.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 20, 2017)

The spindle should run smooth and free. 
A complete rebuild with quality bearings, bushings, new belt etc is expensive.
However, if the bed is clean. Might be worth the investment.
Motors don't matter. Most of the 10inch came with 1/2hp or slightly larger.

Accessories also get pricey. So look around the garage/shed/barn and make sure you get all the pieces.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Calixt0 (Jun 23, 2017)

went and looked today.. it looks like quite a piece.. seems pretty decent shape but dirty, i didn't see any other chucks but tons of tooling and gears.  lots of lathe tool bits of both carbid and hss.  it does have the milling attachment with it and many other accessories.. It had replacement timken bearings in the box to be used. is 450 high/ low or reasonable for such a lathe?


----------



## T. J. (Jun 23, 2017)

I would go get it right now for that price!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 24, 2017)

Are the spindle bearings in the headstock smooth?  Those Timken bearings may not be correct.  The original bearings were made by New Departure and the current, Logan supplied parts are SKF's.  The small bearing at the gear train end
is easy to source but the double row part at the chuck end has to be the correct part.  If the spindle bearings are rough
you should knock the price down to reflect their replacement.  Otherwise it looks like a good deal assuming it's not worn out.  The quick change tool post is another bonus.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jun 24, 2017)

no it was pretty smooth.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 24, 2017)

The parts are worth $450.
At the very least it's a learning experience.
Really depends alot on if you have the time and interest in tearing her down and getting her right.
You will learn much in the process!
On the other hand, some people prefer plug and play.
Worse case, it may take several months before you make chips....

Daryl
MN


----------



## Calixt0 (Jun 24, 2017)

i'm gonna do it if it will wait till monday


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm also curious about the cabinet.
Is it just a bunch of old boards nailed together, is it a repurposed bedroom dresser, or is it a huge vintage machinists chest?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Calixt0 (Jun 24, 2017)

not sure what it is but its full of tools and accessories


----------



## Chuck K (Jun 25, 2017)

You better jump on that before someone else does.  As others have said,  you cant get hurt at that price.  Its worth more than that in parts.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 3, 2017)

well I got it.  he had moved it so he upped his price.  will be posting more pics shortly.  altho its partially apart now (made it easier to unload).. thanks for the advice all


----------

